# Fermentation temperature



## TimK (Mar 9, 2016)

I was wondering if I could get some insight into my fermentation that is happening. My concern is that I am 2 and a half days in after I pitched my yeast and caps are forming and it looks like things are happening but my temperature is at 63 degrees (thermometer in the must). I figured by now it would be very active and there would be a bit of warmth on the bucket. This is my first time with must and I am going off of the MoreWine red wine manual. The stats are:
5 gallon Frozen red must (Malbec) thawed by Saturday pitched yeast on Sunday and working in my basement (65 degrees roughly). 
Brix 25.2
TA .8% 
pH 3.59
Added lallzyme. .5g and opti red 5g, 
-waited 7 hours
6.2g Go ferm with 5g of BDX yeast 
Waited 15 minutes and added some must to lower temp of goferm/yeast before pitching.
(Meanwhile added in FT rouge and a couple oak cubes to the must)
After 20 minutes and adding a little more must, goferm/yeast/must at 71 degrees and then was pitched into bucket.
Bucket must was at 58 degrees at the time. 
1 and a half days later Added 5g of Fermain K
Caps are forming and I am punching down 3 times a day. 
So I am wondering what is wrong, if anything. 

Thanks for the help. 
Peace

TimK


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't think anything is wrong. Must was a little cool when you started, but seems to be fine, since you have cap forming. You may only get into the low 70's. And that peak won't hit until 3 or 4 days in, sometimes.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 9, 2016)

I agree, Your fermentation is still in the early stages (to the left side of the population curve). You should begin to see the temperature start to rise any time now.


----------



## TimK (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement!! I wasn't sure if the yeast was struggling or something. I didn't want to be finished before I started.


----------



## TimK (Mar 9, 2016)

Checked again this afternoon and finally starting to feel some heat as I punched. 66 degrees after the punch. So it's starting to move. This is why it is always good to check with the experts! Thanks again.


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 9, 2016)

From "Winemakers Academy"

Effects of Fermentation Temperature on Wine	

Heat is a catalyst. By definition when it is applied to a chemical reaction or biological process it speeds things up. The same is true for fermentation. The higher your fermentation temperature the faster your yeast will convert sugars into alcohol and carbon dioxide. While this sounds great on the surface you never really want to rush anything when it comes to making wine. Warm fermentations can lack character as well as any terroir you might be hoping to capture in your finished wine. Cooler fermentation temperatures help preserve the uniqueness of your specific fruit and helps the character and terroir shine through. For better or worse cool fermentations take longer to complete. Ideal Wine Fermentation Temperature Ranges According to yeast producer Wyeast red wines should be fermented between 70 and 85 degrees F (20-30 degrees C). You’ll get better color and tannin extraction at the higher end of this spectrum. In this temperature range fruity flavors and aromas don’t get preserved which can be good for a red wine. When fermentation temperatures that approach 90 degrees F though you can run into cooked flavors. White wine fermentation temperatures should be between 45 and 60 degrees F (7-16 degrees C). These lower temperatures help preserve fruitiness and volatile aromatics, characteristics more in line with a white wine. White wine fermentations take longer. Academy member Rob ferments his white wines at 45 – 50 degrees and they can take up to a couple months to complete. Extreme Temperatures Going beyond ideal fermentation temperatures can cause problems. Ferment too hot or too cold and your wine will suffer. Fermentations that get too hot not only ferment too fast but it could lead to “cooked” flavors. Your wine will taste like it was boiled on the stove.


----------

